# Evan Centopani- 5 Weeks out of the Arnold PICS



## Aaron Singerman (Jan 30, 2012)

Many people that have seen Evan in-person are now predicting he will win the Arnold. Here is a pictuere than Ron Harris took of Evan this past weekend:




Last year he placed 4th, and many people (including myself) feel that if his color was better, he'd have placed even higher... How do you all think Evan will do in 2012?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 30, 2012)

God damn he looks great! Probably my favorite bodybuilder at this moment!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 30, 2012)

looks 90X leaner and bigger than when I saw him in person 2 months ago. WTF!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> God damn he looks great! Probably my favorite bodybuilder at this moment!



Mine aswell. He looks AWESOME!! Ill be at the Arnold pro so the minute he wins ill let you all know lol!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 30, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Mine aswell. He looks AWESOME!! Ill be at the Arnold pro so the minute he wins ill let you all know lol!



Awesome! He is so young and has so much time ahead of him! Im jealous! Lol i want to be there!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 30, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Mine aswell. He looks AWESOME!! Ill be at the Arnold pro so the minute he wins ill let you all know lol!



Lucky Bastard 

Take some pics of the ladies


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 30, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> God damn he looks great! Probably my favorite bodybuilder at this moment!



Same here, and I love his physique.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

Ill be uploading pics all weekend.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 30, 2012)

I've known Evan for a while. He's a very maticulous and very hard working BB. One of the most humble people in the sport. He was very smart to take to take time off to get better. Now as the pics show, he looks like a top 3 in the Arnold. I can't wait to see him on stage. He needs to work on his stage presence and mandatory poses BIG TIME!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 30, 2012)

F-cking TANK!


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 30, 2012)

needs more proteins and gears


----------



## Wrekem (Jan 31, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Mine aswell. He looks AWESOME!! Ill be at the Arnold pro so the minute he wins ill let you all know lol!


 
me too....


----------



## swollen (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe he'll take the Arnold this year!

@ D-Lat: I'll be lookin' forward to those pics brah!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 1, 2012)

He says he has about 10 lbs left to lose (including water), so its safe to say he'll be PEELED!


----------



## Buff C (Feb 7, 2012)

that picture on the bench is immense


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Feb 8, 2012)

He is thick!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 8, 2012)

I like his balance between extreme mass and an esthetic physiqyue with pleasing lines. He could easily go overboard but hasnt yet. I read an article in md and he said he hasnt even been tempted to go crazy on the gas as what he uses now hasnt stopped working. Thats smart!


----------



## savalacad (Feb 9, 2012)

i hope he'll take the Arnold this year!


----------



## pwloiacano (Feb 10, 2012)

There is no doubt that he and Brandon Curry are the top two up and comers in the sport.  I think if they both continue to be patient and smart at their young ages, they will both at the very least be top 5 Olympia competitors for several years.  They have nothing but time and absolutely HUGE potential.


----------

